# <layer>, <div> und <iframe> ?



## Sebigf (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe vor einen WYSIWYG Editor umzusetzen, und weis nicht genau, auf welchen Elemente ich das ganze umsetzen sollte.

Die Eingabe erfolgt ja durch ein <textarea> Feld, aber wie muss das mit dem Anzeigen gehandlet werden ? Sollte ich dafür ein <div>, <layer> oder <iframe> nutzen ?

Danke

## Nachtrag

Wichtig ist, dass es so gut wie überall in allen Browser funktioniert


----------



## Gumbo (29. Januar 2006)

So viel ich weiß, arbeiten die meisten WYSIWYG-Editoren mit div-Elementen, um das Dokument darzustellen. Wie genau damit gearbeitet wird, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------

